# Breeding my Bettas... Finally found the perfect Daddy



## Bettabum873 (Feb 20, 2006)

So I recently got 2 new girlies. An emerald green HM, and a turquoise SD. I would really like to spawn 1 or both of them, but currently have only VT and CT males. So I've been searching everywhere for the perfect HM to breed with my girlies. He's being mailed out on tuesday and I should get him by thursday, here are some pics of him and the girlies.

heres Jazzy the turquoise SD



















This is Esmerelda the emerald green HM










And this is Shamrock, the soon to be daddy


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice bettas. I wish i could have pretty bettas like that but i cant afford to ship the fish!!!


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Man those are nice bettas


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

very lovely lookin bettas


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice girls! And they seem to be very happy in their home...:lol:


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

My Problem too, can't pay shipping. Nice bettas, good luck breeding!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice daddy, but he's not a true hm.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

rutro shaggy!


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi BettaBum.
I'm just curious..... do you have pics from the parents of the betta you are breeding?
It'll be interesting to see the likelihood of a desired colored betta


----------

